# Which HID lights offer hot-restrike?



## jonman007 (Mar 27, 2006)

Title pretty much says it all. Just wondering which HID lights on the market (if any) offer the ability to turn on, off and then back on again quickly?

John


----------



## ianb (Mar 27, 2006)

A fair number I believe, I'll leave someone else to give a more detailed reply, but for one:-

AE Powerlight PL-24 24W HID I have has hot re-strike as does the PL-14,


*Edit*

also
MicroFire Warrior K500
MicroFire Warrior K500R 

Ian B


----------



## CLHC (Mar 27, 2006)

I believe the MaxaBeam and the MegaRay if one can afford the latter.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 27, 2006)

CHC said:


> I believe the MaxaBeam and the MegaRay if one can afford the latter.


 
Polarion and XeRay (35, 50 and 75 watt) as well.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Mar 27, 2006)

Next of kin to metal halide HID is short arc Xenon, which by design can be immediately switched on and off and give full brightness without delay, even deliberately strobed for lengths of time. Examples include the Maxabeam, Nighthunter series, and SuperNova.


----------



## hector (Mar 28, 2006)

CHC said:


> I believe the MaxaBeam and the MegaRay if one can afford the latter.



Or the former.


----------



## jonman007 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I better start saving up...


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Mar 30, 2006)

Xenon gas is added to the bulb to aid restrike, thats the major difference of metal halide lamps you see in warehouses.
Repetitive flashing of HID bulbs is detrimental and leaves spalling deposits that will darken the bulbs output similar to spark plug deposits. HID bulbs work best turned on and left on. I have had questions of installing HID bulbs on emergency vehicles that have wig wag flashers that alternately flash the headlights at high speed, I say respectively you cannot do that sir, instead use a pair or Tomar strobes in the housings. my truck has both HID and concealed high output Tomar double flash bulbs in my headlights.
As other posters are saying you can repetively flash an HID but for what I know it degrades the bulb, for what it costs I prefer to not abuse my lamps and thats HID lamps I use in vehicles and not handheld illumination tools.


----------



## waion (Mar 30, 2006)

The microfire K500 series has the hot-restrike function (within about one minute after you turn it off).


----------



## greenLED (Mar 30, 2006)

SF mini-Beast, IIRC


----------



## N162E (Mar 30, 2006)

I have Maxabeam and Eagle Eye, both will hot restrike.


----------

